# How's the surf look...



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

How's the surf look for tomorrow morning?


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

I drove Surfside to the cell tower yesterday afternoon about one and it was clear, but still brown. I thought it still needed a day or so, so I didn't go this morning. Brother and I may try it in the morning...


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

where you headed big d? buddy told me water was a little brown


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

I fished the tower yesterday afternoon and you made the right choice. Visibility was ok and there were tons of mullet from finger on up but not much chasing it. Speckled crabs are spawning heavily so keeping baits out was interesting. I couldn't keep 3 rods going between the crabs and gafftops. Eventually I gave up and fished for trout/smacks/blues but nada. I can't get back out there until like July 10th so you guys have a couple weeks to tear them up before it gets ugly and fishless again.


----------



## cfbaseball09 (Jul 29, 2011)

Might be headed down in the morning since I am off work


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Doubless said:


> I drove Surfside to the cell tower yesterday afternoon about one and it was clear, but still brown. I thought it still needed a day or so, so I didn't go this morning. Brother and I may try it in the morning...


"Clear, but still brown". Thanks for the report. Now I know exactly what to expect!

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Guess I will hit the lake this weekend and wait until it greens up...
I got them pretty good the last time it was calm and green! Can't wait to do it again! Got my first trout on tops!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*6/25 ss#6*

My Uncle , Son and Myself hit Surf Side #6 Thurs. a.m. and grinded away with variety of lures and nothing to show. The water looks bad from the beach but it had about 10-12 in. visablity it got greener at the point going into the pass as the tide came in. I guess thats why the call it fishing I sure felt confident. Did'nt see anyone catching.:goldfish:

Today the SW wind probaly finished it off for awhile.hwell:


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Was out last night at access 6. Chop was kicking my rear. No luck for me.


----------

